# ? About Weed Killer Application



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I applied Scott's Weed and Feed last month and it killed some of the clover I had, but it also killed some of my St. Aug. I read later on their website that it was not recommended for St. Aug. I also did not water it in so it badly burnt my lawn. To try to revive my lawn I put down some St. Aug. squares of sod and have been watering ever since.

My Question is how long should I wait before using a chemical to spot spray on the remaining clover? I do not want to kill my St. Aug. again. What chemical do you recommend.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> I applied Scott's Weed and Feed last month and it killed some of the clover I had, but it also killed some of my St. Aug. I read later on their website that it was not recommended for St. Aug. I also did not water it in so it badly burnt my lawn. To try to revive my lawn I put down some St. Aug. squares of sod and have been watering ever since.
> 
> My Question is how long should I wait before using a chemical to spot spray on the remaining clover? I do not want to kill my St. Aug. again. What chemical do you recommend.


I'd recommend giving the *RoundUp FOR LAWNS*https://www.roundup.com/en-us/products/lawn-weeds-bugs/roundup-lawns6-ready-spray a try. Make sure it's the product that's safe to use on the lawn, not RoundUp. Safe to use on your grass, and should take care of your weeds easily.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Yes, I was thinking about using that, after I saw a video by GrassDaddy. Thanks for confirming though.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Bought this today!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Sam23 make sure it the version safe for St. Aug. The one you posted is not. The one CK posted is.

AKA. Read the label.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@g-man I looked at my order and this is the one I actually ordered. It says it is for Southern Grass. Is that the right one. I ordered it online and am going to pick it up tomorrow.'


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> @g-man I looked at my order and this is the one I actually ordered. It says it is for Southern Grass. Is that the right one. I ordered it online and am going to pick it up tomorrow.'


You should be good. Just double-check the label, and read the directions. Happy weed killing! :thumbup:


----------

